# Striscia la notizia: arrivano Belen, la Raffaele e i velini.



## admin (3 Settembre 2013)

Secondo alcune indiscrezioni che stanno circolando in queste ore, Striscia la notizia potrebbe cambiare radicalmente in vista della stagione che sta per iniziare: alla conduzione dovrebbero esserci Michelle Hunziker e Virginia Raffaele. Quando la Hunziker andrà in maternità, a sostituirla arriverà Belen Rodriguez. Ma la novità clamorosa riguarderebbe le veline, che verrebbero mandate in pensione. Al loro posto, due velini uomini.


----------



## DR_1 (3 Settembre 2013)

Ma per favore..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Settembre 2013)

Non lo guardo ormai da anni...


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Settembre 2013)

Ultra fake, poi non penso che manchi ezio greggio.


----------



## Snake (3 Settembre 2013)

vabbè a quel punto ci pensa Belen a skulettare


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Settembre 2013)

no vabbè uno striscia senza ezio greggio non avrebbe senso


----------



## BB7 (3 Settembre 2013)

se vabbè


----------



## esjie (4 Settembre 2013)

Penso che Ricci si sia rotto di mandare avanti Striscia, poi chiude per ascolti, chi lo guarda più dopo?

P.S. Potrebbe essere un ottimo esperimento sociale, vediamo quante di quante cagne si alzerà l'auditel


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> no vabbè uno striscia senza ezio greggio non avrebbe senso



infatti...non esiste proprio
fanno ancora ascolti da paura, perchè devono fare ste cavolate


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2013)

Ezio Greggio è davvero imbarazzante!


----------



## juventino (4 Settembre 2013)

Esiste ancora Striscia?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Settembre 2013)

Qualche servizio lo seguo ancora con piacere, della conduzione e della trasmissione in sè però non me ne frega più niente da tempo.

Ma i velini? Che tamarrata oscena, mi viene il ribrezzo a pensarci.


----------



## Doctore (4 Settembre 2013)

pure le veline non sono tamarrate?
Non vedo dove sia il problema...per me possono metterci pure dei trans...tanto non lo vedo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

Striscia ha i suoi elementi trash, ma rispetto a tante oscenità mediaset è uno di quei programmi insieme a Forum, che servono a qualcosa almeno.


----------



## DannySa (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Striscia ha i suoi elementi trash, ma rispetto a tante oscenità mediaset è uno di quei programmi insieme a Forum, che servono a qualcosa almeno.



Forum non mi pare 'sto programmone.


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Settembre 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Forum non mi pare 'sto programmone.


Forum (escludendo alcune cause ridicole) è comunque un programma che fa capire come la legge interviene in qualsiasi situazione. Ovvio non stiamo parlando di chissacosa, ma rispetto alla spazzatura di programmi che piersilvio ci offre, insieme a striscia è tra i meno peggio.


----------



## DannySa (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Forum (escludendo alcune cause ridicole) è comunque un programma che fa capire come la legge interviene in qualsiasi situazione. Ovvio non stiamo parlando di chissacosa, ma rispetto alla spazzatura di programmi che piersilvio ci offre, insieme a striscia è tra i meno peggio.



Da quel che mi diceva un prof quando andavo alle superiori non ha alcun effetto come programma ed è verissimo che alcune cause sono spazzatura solo per parlare di argomenti che fanno audience come l'omosessualità e quant'altro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> pure le veline non sono tamarrate?
> Non vedo dove sia il problema...per me possono metterci pure dei trans...tanto non lo vedo.



Sono tamarrate anche loro, ma se faccio zapping o guardo degli spezzoni preferisco sempre vedere le chiappe della Palmas o della Nargi piuttosto che i velini o i trans


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Settembre 2013)

Ah, ora ho capito l'acquisto di Matri.
Viene dirottato a Striscia la notizia. 
Trovo Striscia ancora più triste rispetto a Paperissima Sprint, il che è tutto dire.

- - - Updated - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> pure le veline non sono tamarrate?
> Non vedo dove sia il problema...per me possono metterci pure dei trans...tanto non lo vedo.


.


----------



## Doctore (4 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono tamarrate anche loro, ma se faccio zapping o guardo degli spezzoni preferisco sempre vedere le chiappe della Palmas o della Nargi piuttosto che i velini o i trans


non ci avevo pensato


----------

